# Ginger or MaryAnn



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

OK Guys.Most of us remember Gilligans Island.. I saw this poll on another site and was curious how it would do here..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

Mary Ann!


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Ginger


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

MaryAnn, hands down!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

Some folks might not get this one Drac.  I'm here to help. 

http://img35.picoodle.com/img/img35/9/8/16/f_gmmm_757a7ed.png
Ginger on left, Mary Ann on right

http://www.grudge-match.com/Images/ginger_maryann.gif
Ginger on left, Mary Ann on right

http://lancemannion.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/castaways.jpg
Mary Ann on left in yellow, Ginger on the left in white.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 7, 2008)

What, no love for the MILF Mrs. Howell?



OK, I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2008)

Favorite _what_, exactly? :lfao:


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Kreth said:


> What, no love for the MILF Mrs. Howell?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


 
I just blew chunks on my keyboard.....


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Some folks might not get this one Drac. I'm here to help.
> 
> http://img35.picoodle.com/img/img35/9/8/16/f_gmmm_757a7ed.png
> Ginger on left, Mary Ann on right
> ...


 

Thanks Bob...Am I the only one that thought Ginger was *HOT ????*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

Both have appeal!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ahh... i can't vote on this one... never watch it....


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks Bob...Am I the only one that thought Ginger was *HOT ????*


 

Well, no, and that's why my question....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, I thought Ginger was attractive, but I like farm girls more than movie starlets.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Oh, I thought Ginger was attractive, but I like farm girls more than movie starlets.


 
Attractive??? She was stunning!!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't have both?  It's a frickin' island, what are they going to do, hook up with Gilligan?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 7, 2008)

Dark hair always wins out!


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I can't have both?


 
Don't be greedy...





CoryKS said:


> It's a frickin' island, what are they going to do, hook up with Gilligan?


 
Ya never know...


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 7, 2008)

I see a preference for low maintenance women here.  I'm really torn between a hot hour-glass body and coconut cream pie!  I'd wanna keep my options open.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 7, 2008)

Maryanne had a great body...and a better personlaity to boot.  No contest IMO.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess I always liked my women a little on the trashy side...


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 7, 2008)

I dunno...I donj't see ginger as trashy per se.  I always thought she'd be so wrapped up in her looks and such that not much would happen.  Maryanne just seemed like someone who would enjoy life more if ya get my drift.

Besides, you can't beat a good pie for dessert. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## crushing (Nov 7, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> Besides, you can't beat a good pie for dessert.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 

A pot pie for dessert?


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> I dunno...I donj't see ginger as trashy per se. I always thought she'd be so wrapped up in her looks and such that not much would happen. Maryanne just seemed like someone who would enjoy life more if ya get my drift.


 
I dunno, you could be right....





bluekey88 said:


> Besides, you can't beat a good pie for dessert. Peace,Erik


 
I withold comment...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I can't have both?  It's a frickin' island, what are they going to do, hook up with Gilligan?


Either that or the Skipper, but then, some gals like fat men for some weird reason or another... maybe it's the comparison thing. If they have to be seen with Gilligan then they'd have to look skinnier than he is. 
Then there was the Professor who probably was still a virgin (like Gilligan), which makes him all the more attractive to the women. 

Mary Ann has my vote at 51% with Ginger running at a close 49%. Yes Ginger was flaming hot but she had personality quirks like a heavy sense of vanity. But then she was a stereotypical mooovie star. But you get the impression that she spent a lot of time on the casting couch. 

Mary Ann had that simplicity and humbleness about her that just oozed sexuality without her being aware of it. OMIGOD those shorts she wore. There were a couple of episodes where she showed her sexy side. Took your mind off Ginger that's for sure. 

Mrs Howell... she's a pretty lady and that's it.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 7, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Either that or the Skipper, but then, some gals like fat men for some weird reason or another... maybe it's the comparison thing. If they have to be seen with Gilligan then they'd have to look skinnier than he is.
> Then there was the Professor who probably was still a virgin (like Gilligan), which makes him all the more attractive to the women.
> 
> Mary Ann has my vote at 51% with Ginger running at a close 49%. Yes Ginger was flaming hot but she had personality quirks like a heavy sense of vanity. But then she was a stereotypical mooovie star. But you get the impression that she spent a lot of time on the casting couch.
> ...


 
You, sir, have put _way_ too much thought into this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

I like pie.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I like pie.


 
Ditto....


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

Seriously, here...

Why wasn't Mrs. Howell added in the vote?


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Either that or the Skipper, but then, some gals like fat men for some weird reason or another... maybe it's the comparison thing. If they have to be seen with Gilligan then they'd have to look skinnier than he is.
> Then there was the Professor who probably was still a virgin (like Gilligan), which makes him all the more attractive to the women.
> 
> Mary Ann has my vote at 51% with Ginger running at a close 49%. Yes Ginger was flaming hot but she had personality quirks like a heavy sense of vanity. But then she was a stereotypical mooovie star. But you get the impression that she spent a lot of time on the casting couch.
> ...


 


CoryKS said:


> You, sir, have put _way_ too much thought into this.


 
Didn't he though...


----------



## crushing (Nov 7, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Seriously, here...
> 
> Why wasn't Mrs. Howell added in the vote?


 
The motherly figure?  Jocasta be kidding!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2008)

crushing said:


> The motherly figure?  Jocasta be kidding!


 Oedipus is alive and well.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Seriously, here...
> 
> Why wasn't Mrs. Howell added in the vote?


 
I could be PC correct and say "because she was married"..But too be honest I never heard any of guys in the locker room say they wanted to shag Mrs.Howell...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

We posted an interesting twist on this over on the Parrot a few years back....seemed poor Mrs. Howell was left to her own devices and both Ginger and Mary Ann got all the attention.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> seemed poor Mrs. Howell was left to her own devices


 

Again I must withold comment...:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

You know......

it looks like poor Mary Ann is going to have a lot harder time walking when this is all done than Ginger.

All that fan boy drool makes a floor slippery.


:rofl:


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You know......
> 
> it looks like poor Mary Ann is going to have a lot harder time walking when this is all done than Ginger.
> 
> ...


 
Ohhhhhhh, the things I *COULD *say but do not out of fear of offending someone..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

Dirty minds.

Here's a nice wholesome image of Mary Ann to get your minds out of the gutter

And one of Ginger pouting while Mary Ann eats her creme pie.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm going through a string of Gingers when all I want is a Mary Ann.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

I already got my Mary Ann. 
Been with her since 2001.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I already got my Mary Ann.
> Been with her since 2001.


 
She is a nice lady..


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

She makes pie???


----------



## Kreth (Nov 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> We posted an interesting twist on this over on the Parrot a few years back....seemed poor Mrs. Howell was left to her own devices and both Ginger and Mary Ann got all the attention.


Yeah, I kinda doubt ol' Thurston was layin' any pipe... :lol:


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, I kinda doubt ol' Thurston was layin' any pipe... :lol:


 
:lfao::lfao:


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

arnisador said:


> She makes pie???


 

Good ole Arni..Always thinking about food...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 7, 2008)

Definetly Maryannn, she was more down to earth and real.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

Key Ristmas in Heaven..Only 3 of us voted for Ginger...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 7, 2008)

Drac said:


> Key Ristmas in Heaven..Only 3 of us voted for Ginger...


 
The rest of us have taste  

You did much better in real life, which just shows there's hope for you.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2008)

morph4me said:


> The rest of us have taste


 
You are most fortunate there is an obsenity filter Morph..


----------



## morph4me (Nov 7, 2008)

Drac said:


> You are most fortunate there is an obsenity filter Morph..


 
You typed before I finished my edit, and you always have things like this :2xBird2: in place of obsenities


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2008)

I voted for Ginger solely on the shallow rationale of red-haired beauty .  

I've never seen the show so I have no frame of reference on personality or nature and thus my vote is purely based upon that most fundamental of desires.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

...the desire for red hair?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2008)

.  I was a red-head myself at one time.  Having been born blond, shaded to red and moved on through brunette to grey, I've run the gamut of hair colours pretty much :lol:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2008)

You missed blue.  That's ok. I didn't. ROFL!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 7, 2008)

What she is not in the poll?!

Lovey Howell was an experienced Cougar(slang for hot old lady)

And she was rich!!

But Mary Ann was who I voted for....


----------



## Mimir (Nov 7, 2008)

Being from the country, I know that not only would MaryAnn be beautiful, but wouldn't be ashamed to be seen in my pickup.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2008)

Mimir said:


> not only would MaryAnn be beautiful, but wouldn't be ashamed to be seen in my pickup.



...coconut-powered, of course. (Or at least a hybrid.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2008)

This One


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> What she is not in the poll?!
> 
> Lovey Howell was an experienced Cougar(slang for hot old lady)
> 
> ...


 
First reaction: eeewwww!

Second: could you really hope to match the prowess of Mr. Magoo? :lfao:


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mary Anne hands down.  I could see me and her in a barn in a stack of hay and all sweaty having a good time.


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 7, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> What she is not in the poll?!
> 
> Lovey Howell was an experienced *Cougar*(slang for hot old lady)
> 
> ...



Correction:  a *Cougar *is an older woman that goes for a younger man.  
But the way I've seen her look at Gilligan, I think you're still right.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, the way I see it... Mr Howell Had Ms Howell, Gilligan was the Skippers "Little Buddy" (Hey we know how those sailors are) Leaving Mary Ann and Ginger Competing for the professor's attentions. 

The professor, however, was more than likely too wrapped up in building the perfect woman out of a pair of Coconuts and a Palm Frond to pay much attention to them, leaving the two of them with little options.

But when the Harlem Globetrotters came to the island, boy I bet those girls were happy.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Nov 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> OK Guys.Most of us remember Gilligans Island.. I saw this poll on another site and was curious how it would do here..



Dang. 

I TOTALLY meant to vote Mary Ann.  But I screwed up and voted Ginger.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> But I screwed up and voted Ginger.




I'm not sure you can lose either way, dude.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I'm not sure you can lose either way, dude.


 
agreed! 
I like them both but if i HAD to pick....probably MaryAnn


----------



## grydth (Nov 8, 2008)

*Obviously*, MaryAnn on weeknights and then Ginger on Saturday/Sunday..... what's all the confusion over?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> You, sir, have put _way_ too much thought into this.


No more than any other red-blooded teenage male that watched the show. Unless there were those who secretly pined for the Professor.


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 18, 2008)

Although I missed the poll, I haave to chime in and say that I am a bit dissappointed that there was no option for both......

:whip1:


Mark


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 18, 2008)

MaryAnn hands down.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 18, 2008)

YOu know what I find interesting?

From this HIGHLY SCIENTIFIC POLL, I have jumped to the conclusion that we are sick of the fake plastic sex symbols, the Paris Hiltons and Pam Andersons, and want a down to earth Wholesome Girl.

Except for those 5 of you who picked Ginger.  You like sluts.


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Except for those 5 of you who picked Ginger. You like sluts.


 
Guilty as charged...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Except for those 5 of you who picked Ginger.  You like sluts.


 Hey! I voted for MaryAnn but ... I like sluts too :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2008)

I like sluts too.  I just can't afford them.

Has something to do with wanting to keep the boys attached.........


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Has something to do with wanting to keep the boys attached.........


 

I hear ya....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2008)

Mary Ann never played around with a kukuri that I know of.......


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was disapointed that thier wasn't anything for Mrs. Howell.  I trhought she was hot.  I mean come on, Mrs. Howell blew both of them away.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 19, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> YOu know what I find interesting?
> 
> From this HIGHLY SCIENTIFIC POLL, I have jumped to the conclusion that we are sick of the fake plastic sex symbols, the Paris Hiltons and Pam Andersons, and want a down to earth Wholesome Girl.
> 
> Except for those 5 of you who picked Ginger. You like sluts.


 
See, now, I would pick Ginger, hands down. I try to picture the young lasses in the throes of ecstasy based on facial expressions and feline movement, and base it on the sensuality of their hallucinated O-face. I'm thinking Ginger, with those rockin' bedroom eyes, was the better choice back in the day. Of course now they are either dead, or looking more and more like Mrs. Howell...both of which would make pursuing the final outcome more than a little wierd.


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> See, now, I would pick Ginger, hands down.


 
Another slut...Welcome brother...




Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I try to picture the young lasses in the throes of ecstasy based on facial expressions and feline movement, and base it on the sensuality of their hallucinated O-face. I'm thinking Ginger, with those rockin' bedroom eyes, was the better choice back in the day


 
Quite so..

.





Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Of course now they are either dead, or looking more and more like Mrs. Howell...both of which would make pursuing the final outcome more than a little wierd.


 
I hear ya..The last time a saw Tina Louise aka Ginger she looked a little haggard and does not wish to be reconized or remembered as Ginger...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2008)

Tina Louise
From this to this.

Dawn Wells
From this to this.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Tina Louise
> From this to this.
> 
> Dawn Wells
> From this to this.


 
Not too bad for 74 and 70, though.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Tina Louise
> From this to this.
> 
> Dawn Wells
> From this to this.


Louise's first link is 404 forbidden but I've enough childhood memories to last a while. Besides there's always re-runs. :uhyeah:


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 19, 2008)

What's kind of amusing to me is that Mary Anne still looks like a wholesome girl.  Ginger looks like she is all used up and had a rough life now.  To me they look like what their characters would look like if they lived that actual lifestyle from the show.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> See, now, I would pick Ginger, hands down. I try to picture the young lasses in the throes of ecstasy based on facial expressions and feline movement, and base it on the sensuality of their hallucinated O-face. I'm thinking Ginger, with those rockin' bedroom eyes, was the better choice back in the day. *Of course now they are either dead, or looking more and more like Mrs. Howell*...both of which would make pursuing the final outcome more than a little wierd.


 

And whats wrong with Mrs. Howell?  She was a hottie. I'd do er'


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Tina Louise
> From this to this.
> 
> Dawn Wells
> From this to this.


 
Run away! Run away!...


----------



## elder999 (Nov 19, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> And whats wrong with Mrs. Howell? She was a hottie. I'd do er'


 



> Location: Eastern State Hospital Mental Psych Ward, Room 12




Yeah, and you've probably smeared yourself with chocolate pudding while watching Bozo reruns just thinking about it, too....:lfao:

(Sloppy seconds from Mister Magoo: eeew!)


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> And whats wrong with Mrs. Howell? She was a hottie. I'd do er'


 
and people say  I need help...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 19, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> And whats wrong with Mrs. Howell?  She was a hottie. I'd do er'


These are the youngest pictures of Mrs Howell that I could find... young she was ... pretty... at Mrs. Howell's age... well I'd be happy to have a nice chat over some tea and that's about it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> These are the youngest pictures of Mrs Howell that I could find... young she was ... pretty... at Mrs. Howell's age... well I'd be happy to have a nice chat over some tea and that's about it.


 
Only if the tea was spiked...


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a very offensive and sexist thread! My vote is for MaryAnn.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> This is a very offensive and sexist thread! My vote is for MaryAnn.


 
Agreed..... on both counts


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 19, 2008)

Lemme see....some podunk, hillbilly hick chick with Pippy Longstocking pigtails is preferable tail to a sensual smokin hottie inspired by Marilyn Monroe?

Ya'll keep the pigfarmer chick who smells like a barnyard; I'll push the screen goddess around for you...doing my best to take one for the team. 

D.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Lemme see....some podunk, hillbilly hick chick with Pippy Longstocking pigtails is preferable tail to a sensual smokin hottie inspired by Marilyn Monroe?
> 
> Ya'll keep the pigfarmer chick who smells like a barnyard; I'll push the screen goddess around for you...doing my best to take one for the team.
> 
> D.


 I'll have a Jimmy Dean pork sausage with my pigfarmer chick please. Did I just say that?


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I'll have a Jimmy Dean pork sausage with my pigfarmer chick please. Did I just say that?


 
Yes you did..




			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I'll push the screen goddess around for you...doing my best to take one for the team.



Seconds!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Murphy, what happened?

Well Doctor, I had a date with this movie star, and we went back to my place, and well, I stuck it in and my thing just exploded.

Quick fuse Mr.Murphy?

No Doc, I mean exploded, like a bomb.  Blew right into pieces.

Oh dear. You seem to have a bad case of GingerGrantiets.

Damn it. I knew I shoulda picked up that farm girl.


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Mr. Murphy, what happened?
> 
> Well Doctor, I had a date with this movie star, and we went back to my place, and well, I stuck it in and my thing just exploded.
> 
> ...


 
:vu::vu:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2008)

If we're going to get rawnchy with this thread then I suggest it gets moved to AfterDark...


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> If we're going to get rawnchy with this thread then I suggest it gets moved to AfterDark...


 
True, but the rawnchiness might have been a momentary thing...Lets see what happens...


----------

